# 2004 Key Wont Come out of Lock ,Cylinder,Gear selector is Locked and no power to Car



## whitneyb918 (Apr 19, 2016)

Just what the title says. I have no idea if I am having multiple problems or what is going on. Car was acting funny yesterday. Intermittent loss of power, voltage issues and car just dying. It would jump start and run for a minute , but then die. Now it wont jump or anything. The only 2 lights that will come on instrument cluster is air bag and seat belt indicator. 

No movement from park position with gear selector. No response at all with key in ignition in the run or start position. All fuses are good on the positive cable, all fuses are good in both fuse boxes. The blower fuse was burnt, but now replaced. The battery saver fuse is fine as well.

I have no idea if I am battling one issue causing this or multiple.

Please help.


----------



## OhmsLaw (Mar 29, 2016)

It seems you don't have much to lose by disconnecting the battery for two minutes and then reconnecting, and then see what problems remain.


----------

